# Skyline Tower



## kimberley8 (Aug 31, 2015)

Wanted 2 bedroom or 1 bedroom 10/2 - 10/4 - Skyline Tower Atlantic City


----------



## chapjim (Sep 5, 2015)

Hard to do for less than $100/night.  Guest confirmations cost $99.


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 5, 2015)

It shows a 1 bedroom available is that for 2 nights or includes the 4th

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 5, 2015)

They are gone

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## am1 (Sep 5, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> They are gone
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Let me know iif you want a 3 bedroom presidential.


----------



## kimberley8 (Sep 7, 2015)

Thank you for the 3 bedroom presidential offer...$699 is a little higher than I was hoping for. Will keep you in mind in the future.


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 7, 2015)

Well I checked availability and with 2reservatons of 2 days each it shows available.  I figure my cost at about 375.00.
So if interested lets make it $ 400 in case I made a mistake, kinda new.  As long as available willing to do it for you.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimberley8 (Sep 10, 2015)

Still looking for a 2 bedroom... 10/2 - 10/4


----------



## kimberley8 (Sep 13, 2015)

thank you everyone...I have found what I needed...thank you for the rental Joan!


----------

